# Die Spielhalle ist zurück...



## Joachim (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

lang hats gedauert, aber wir haben die Spielhalle wieder ans laufen gebracht.Sie sollte zu 99% wieder Einsatzbereit sein und erste Spiele sind auch schon dabei.

Nutzbar wie seit jeher kostenlos und nur für angemeldete Mitglieder die:
- länger 2 Wochen angemeldet
- aktiv im Forum
sind. Also viele von Euch. 

Natürlich auch unsere Moderatoren, das Admin-Team und jeder der für das Lexikon zugearbeitet hat.

*Und wo findet ihr sie?* Im Menü (oben) unter "Mehr..." > "Spielhalle"

Viel Spaß beim neuen alten Zeitvertreib auf Hobby-Gartenteich.de


----------



## Joachim (23. Apr. 2015)

Ach ja - Spielwünsche, Lob oder Kritik könnt ihr dann auch direkt hier los werden.


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2015)

Soooo - bei einigen Spielen gibbet noch geringfügige Problemchen:

CandyCrush - ich krieg nicht das ganze Spiefeld ins Fensterchen.
Mahjong 3D ist so winzig, dass ich mit der Lupe vorm Monitor sitzen müsste.

FF 37.0.2. Flaschenspieler 17.0.0.169 (Win7Pro x64)


----------



## Tinky (24. Apr. 2015)

LOB!
Echt schön mal zwischendurch in die "gute alte Zeit" zurückversetzt zu werden.
Atari VC2600 läßt grüßen.
Gut, dass heute Freitag ist und nicht viel los...kann man echt schnell hängen bleiben auf der Jagd nach Pixeln und Punkten.
Danke schön


----------



## laolamia (24. Apr. 2015)

und wenn wir sie noch jeden monat resetten koennten


----------



## Joachim (24. Apr. 2015)

Ihr nicht - aber ich. Wenn ichs wollte...  

@Tinky 
Ja - endlich wieder was für die Regen- und Schneetage im Jahr.


----------



## Joachim (24. Apr. 2015)

@Chrsitine
Spielgrößen an die Vorgaben der Entwickler angepasst - probierts mal.


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2015)

Candycrush fehlt immer noch ein Stück vom Spielfeld, Mahjong kann man mit der Blindeneinstellung spielen, Pirjong is besser.


----------



## Joachim (24. Apr. 2015)

Ja, das Mahjong ist von Haus aus zu klein. Candycrush muss ich noch mal schauen, sind eigentlich die Vorgaben laut Spiel.


----------



## koile (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo, ich hab da mal ein Problem !

Warum gehen bei mir die Spiele nicht auf ?

Bin schon über 18 ,und auch schon einige Zeit im Forum unterwegs, also daran kann es nicht liegen.

Bitte lasst mich Mitspielen !


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2015)

Hast Du denn einen Flashplayer installiert?


----------



## koile (25. Apr. 2015)

Adobe Flash Player, ander Spiele(Installiert) gehen auf meinem Tablett.

Ist aber nicht soooh schlimm, bin eh kein Spieler


----------



## laolamia (25. Apr. 2015)

plötzlich passen die spiele nicht mehr auf den bildschirm....


----------



## Joachim (26. Apr. 2015)

@koile
Die Spiele sind alle ".SWF" Dateien. Das bedeutet es wird Shokwave Flash vorausgesetzt.
 

Es sind zum Teil die gleichen Spiele wie in der alten Spielhalle (Snake, Asteroids), daher wollt ich dich mal fragen ob du diese auch nicht spielen konntest - oder ob das da ging. Mit dem gleichen Gerät versteht sich. 

@laolamia
Hast du mal den "Vollbild" Modus probiert?Ist das bei dir im Opera und Chrome das gleiche?
   

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, das es hier im Firefox 37 und 38 funktioniert:
 

Der Overlaymodus ist noch Fehlerhaft. Das liegt am Spielhallen-Add-on selbst, da seit einem Jahr kein Update und ich bin froh bisher überhaupt die Spielstandsaufzeichnung in Gnag bekommen zu haben.  Daher versuch es mal mit dem Vollbild Modus.


----------



## laolamia (26. Apr. 2015)

hallo,

ich glaube es liegt an dem overlay....das forum im hintergrund laesst sich scrollen....das spielefenster ist fest, nicht verschiebbar und 3 cm zu tief.
im crome passt es knapp rauf.
ich denke das passiert nur auf einem kleinen monitor so wie mein 15" laptop 
im vollbildmodus passt es knapp rauf

shockwave und firefox sind aktuell.

was mich wundert:
bis vorgestern abend ging es.. seit es nicht mehr unter "mehr"-> spielhalle sondern direkt im menue auftaucht passiert das 

bestimmt weil ich erster war....

gruss marco

ps: nicht lebenswichtig...spiel ich halt auf arbeit


----------



## koile (26. Apr. 2015)

@Joachim, nein Shockwave Flash habe ich nicht,

und war vorher auch nicht im Spielzimmer.


----------



## Joachim (26. Apr. 2015)

Dann wird das der Grund sein, warum du die Spiele nicht spielen kannst. Da kann ich dann leider auch rein gar nichts machen. 

@laolamia 
Ich schraub an dem Overlay noch. Künftig soll es drei Modi geben:
- "Vollbild" (echtes Vollbild, das dann immer den gesamten Bildschirm ausfüllt und somit auf jeder Displaygröße funktionieren sollte )
- "normal" wird dann das bisherige pseudo Vollbild sein
- "klein" wird dann das Overlay ersetzen und schlicht in einem PopUp Fenster öffen
Ich denke damit komme ich allen einen Schritt entgegen.

Des wird aber noch was dauern, da ich mich da auch erst wieder reinfuchsen muss, wie gesagt - die Spielhalle in der letzten Version wie wir sie jetzt haben war so nie fertig. Version 0.2.1b sagt ja auch schon fasst alles. 

Auch hier - manchmal kann es hilfreich sein Ctrl + F5 zu drücken.


----------



## Joachim (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

kleine News für alle Candy Crush Fans - es wurde berichtet das Win10 mit einer Candy Crush Version ausgeliefert werden soll. Wer es kennt, weis ja um das Suchtpotenzial des Spiels ...


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Mai 2015)

Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kleine News für alle Candy Crush Fans - es wurde berichtet das Win10 mit einer Candy Crush Version ausgeliefert werden soll. Wer es kennt, weis ja um das Suchtpotenzial des Spiels ...


Hiho Joachim,
Candy Crush und Win10...da haben sich ja genau die 2 richtigen auf dem gleichen Niveau getroffen


----------



## laolamia (19. Mai 2015)

und dann noch lebesnlang kostenlos


----------



## Joachim (20. Mai 2015)

Wo genau ist das Problem?
Egal ob iOS oder Android und jetzt eben Windows - sind doch nun alle nach dem gleichen Schema "kostenlos".
Und ob man nun zum x. mal Minisweeper oder Solitair beigepackt bekommt oder nun eben das Candy Crush was einen durchaus beliebten Spieleklassiker aufgreift... Warum nicht? Oder hätte es Tetris sein sollen?


----------



## laolamia (20. Mai 2015)

ne nix problem, finde es super....die raubkopierer eher nicht.
und wenn die berliner senatsverwaltung glueck hat gehts auch von xp


----------



## Joachim (20. Mai 2015)

Aber von XP war bisher nicht die Rede, wohl "nur" Win7 und 8 oder? Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich meine professionell 7er zu einer entsprechenden 10er umgewandelt bekomme. Und vor allem obs mit meinem Rechner überhaupt geht.


----------



## Küstensegler (20. Mai 2015)

Mittlerwele wird gemunkelt, dass es auch für XP ein preiswertes Update geben soll
http://www.golem.de/news/microsoft-...on-windows-xp-auf-windows-10-1505-114121.html

Ob die mittlerweile alten XP-Rechner das mitmachen, ist ne andere Sache - Also lieber einen neuen Rechner
kaufen (evtl ohne BS), dann sein altes XP installieren und Updaten.
Die Gültigkeit der Lizenz soll sich ja nur auf diesen einen Rechner beschränken (Rechner tot - Win 10 Lizenz futsch)

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Joachim (20. Mai 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Rechner tot - Win 10 Lizenz futsch


Und genau da hab ich Bauchschmerzen. 
Was heist Rechner tot? Festplatte tot? Mainboard tot? 
Beides kann frühzeitig krachen gehen, gerade bei Rechnern die schon mehr wie 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und halt durch aufrüsten am Leben gehalten werden.

Bevor es zu diesem Thema kein klares Statement seitens MS gibt, werde ich nicht freiwillig zur 10er wechseln.


----------



## Küstensegler (20. Mai 2015)

Bei der Einschätzung sind wir uns einig. 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## troll20 (20. Mai 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Rechner tot - Win 10 Lizenz futsch


Zur Not hab ich da noch Versionen von Win 3.1 und 95 incl. Office 

LG René


----------



## Küstensegler (20. Mai 2015)

Ich hab neben MS-DOS und DR-DOS noch Windows 3.11 da


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Mai 2015)

Is hier gerade....ach ich sach es besser nicht 
Ich könnte mit etwas suchen im Keller noch ein Win 1.0 (oder war es 1.1/1.2?) finden...weiss nur nicht ob die Disketten noch gehen.
Einige Win Versionen hatten was... einige nicht... ich war lange Zeit immer auf den neuesten Win Versionen.
Ich bin (auch wenn es lange gedauert hat nach win2000) immernoch von winXP überzeugt.
Aber egal...soll jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## Joachim (21. Mai 2015)

Glaub mir - Win7 ist das bessere XP  Win7 fühlt sich wie XP an nur endlich ohne BODs und mit ordentlicher Unterstützung für Hardware die Freude bereitet (SSDs, USB 3.0 zB.)

Ich muss ab und an mit dem Netbook was machen, da ist XP drauf - das ist wie eine Zeitreise ins vergangene Jahrzehnt der PC Technik. 

Aber nicht falsch verstehen - mein PC ist in Teilen schon über 10 Jahre alt und die neusten sind nun 3 Jahre. Also ich brauch nicht stets das neuste. Ich warte gern ab was der Mainstream an Fehlern findet und kaufe dann gern die jeweils 2. Generation. So auch bei Windows - meine MS Laufbahn:
MS-DOS 4-5, DR-DOS 6, Win2, Win3.11, Win95A+B, WinXP, Win7, ??? 

Zwischendurch immer mal den Umstieg auf Linux probiert, aber immer wieder zu den gewohnten Programmen zurück gelaufen und somit zu MS.


----------

